# Long term rental agreements



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Guys

Is there such a thing as a ‘standard’ long term rental agreement or do individual landlords produce there own?
If there is a generic agreement, anyone know where I can see a copy?

I have taken the followings information with a pinch of salt, but I have been told someone recently moved to Cyprus and managed to get a landlord to agree to a ‘Long Term’ contract of 5 years at a fixed price. IF this was the case, are tenancy agreements ‘assured’ ie
"If the landlord sells the freehold of the property, the tennant will retain any rights they have to remain in the property, as the tenancy will be binding on any purchaser."


Thanks


----------

